# Water leaking around portafilter



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

While cleaning my Quick Mill Silvano I decided to remove the shower head to give it a soak. I have tried using the machine for the fist time since fitting the shower had again and now water is leaking around the sides of the portafilter.

I did not touch the group gasket apart from my usual cleaning with a brush. Does any one have any idea what might be wrong?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Depending on age and usage you probably need to replace the gasket, these tend to harden with age /heat plus you may have disturbed it .

I would suggest you renew the group seal/gasket:good:


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Just a quick update. I replaced the group gasket and the problem has been resolved. Removing the old one was a lot harder than I expected!

Thanks for your help


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

ahirsty said:


> Just a quick update. I replaced the group gasket and the problem has been resolved. Removing the old one was a lot harder than I expected!
> 
> Thanks for your help


Lett that be a lesson to remove it regularly to make sure it's still supple. As a precaution, replace it every 6-12 months. The cost of a new one is minimal compared to the frustration of picking an overcooked one off in pieces.

If it's any consolation, I learned the same way.


----------

